# GermanAutoParts.com | Front Control Arm Kits C5 A6



## Germanautoparts.com (Oct 18, 2004)

Front control arm kit made by RTS in Europe. Each kit features OE quality components, all made in Spain by RTS, and represents an excellent value. Yes, there are a lot of cheaper kits on the market that are made to sell at a lower price point, mostly produced in Asia with quality level corresponding to the low price. We just won't go there. These components are critical to safety, and we don't feel the risk of questionable parts is worth trying to save a few bucks. Plus, if you have to do the job again in 12 months due to failed components, have you really saved anything?









*This kit includes the following components:*

8 Control arms with bushings and ball joints (4 upper, 4 lower)
2 Sway bar end links
2 Outer tie rod ends
Mounting hardware

_Note: The lower rearward control arms in this kit have the original type hydraulic inner bushings. All upper arms have the original type rubber inner bushings. The outer tie rod ends are the original type with the rubber isolator in the body._

** * * **

Also available are HEAVY DUTY kits with upgraded components. The lower rearward control arms in this kit have solid rubber inner bushings. All upper arms have stiffer rubber inner bushings from the Audi S4. The outer tie rod ends are the solid body (no rubber isolator) type from the Audi S4.









** * * **

*ABOUT RTS*

RTS has been producing OE quality suspension and steering components in Spain since 1983. Their own design, engineering, original equipment testing and manufacturing experience have made RTS products a European quality benchmark. All RTS products are made in Spain, not sourced globally and re-boxed like many other brands.

** * * **

*FITS:*
Audi A6, 2.8L V6 30V, Sedan, '98
Audi A6, all V6, '99-mid '02 (thru chassis number 2_031500)
Audi A6, all V6, mid '02 (from chassis number 2_031501) thru '04​


----------

